# Sukai94 / JamiesTarantulas Picture Thread



## Sukai94 (Apr 14, 2010)

I figured it is about time I start one of these 


Some Versicolor porn:












"Spock" my MM Avicularia Diversipes. (used flash and a little sharpening)






My Avicularia Azurakalaasi "Janeway" She should be making a sac any day now 






The flash of a camera really brings out the color in my A. Purpurea "Webmaster"






Female A. sp. Peru Purple "Ewok"






MM versicolor "Romeo"






A. Minatrix






A. Diversipes


----------



## Sukai94 (Apr 14, 2010)

MM RCF G. Rosea "Bunny" 






Emperor Scorpion "Isis"






Emperor Scorpion "Serket" with scorplings






My unnamed easily 7" King Baboon. Naming suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Sukai94 (Apr 14, 2010)

This post dedicated to A. Diversipes-

2.5-3" Diversipes. I think this is the male.
























I see legs






4-4.5" Female eating












Well, well. Look what we have here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice pics Jamie.  I love those diversipes.  Can't wait to see the outcome.  When do you think you are going to pull the sac?


----------



## Sukai94 (Apr 14, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Very nice pics Jamie.  I love those diversipes.  Can't wait to see the outcome.  When do you think you are going to pull the sac?


Thanks!

I am hoping to wait at least 30 days to pull the Diversipes sac. I noticed it on Apr. 4 but it could have been there as much as two weeks. It took me a little while before I decided to barge into her burrow and see what she was up to. That did not make her too happy! :}


----------



## Sukai94 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sukai94 said:


>


Today it came to me "Amazon"


----------



## Sukai94 (Apr 11, 2011)

I wish I had a better camera! Here are a few more;

Peru Purple eggsac






P. Smithi Female












Comparing the color of the regular and very freshly molted RCF G. Rosea






Azuraklaasi female eating a dubia






Versicolor Eggsac






Breeding sequence of a G. Rosea


----------



## crawltech (Apr 11, 2011)

Awsome pics Sukai...i think u mean, molting sequence!..lol...i could see how could have breeding on your mind, with all those egg sac pics...very nice!


----------



## Sukai94 (Apr 14, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Awsome pics Sukai...i think u mean, molting sequence!..lol...i could see how could have breeding on your mind, with all those egg sac pics...very nice!


Haha. I think I had paired some of my versicolors right before this post!


----------



## papilio (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow Jamie, I have to think that it's most likely you having gotten an awesome shot of him, but whatever the reason for that incredible photo "Bunny" just made my short list of the most stunning T's I've _ever_ seen!  :}


----------



## Sukai94 (Jun 17, 2011)

papilio said:


> Wow Jamie, I have to think that it's most likely you having gotten an awesome shot of him, but whatever the reason for that incredible photo "Bunny" just made my short list of the most stunning T's I've _ever_ seen!  :}


That means a lot coming from you. I LOVE all your photos Michael! A good eye + the right eqipment goes a long way! Do you have a picture thread?

Bunnys picture was taken with a 7mx digital camera. I don't have much camera to work with of this thread would be huge!


----------

